# Can't ping XBox 360 but can ping other devices



## kingtomato117 (Mar 2, 2013)

So a little back story:
I had both a Westell 7500 and a Linksys Router working fine and had my 360 setup as an extender for Windows Media Center so I could stream TV, Music, Movies, etc from my desktop to the 360. Then I switched my modem/router out with a Zyxel PH5001Z


So now today I noticed that I can no longer find my desktop through the XBox. I have adjusted my firewall settings on the modem itself, even completely disabling it. UPnP is enabled for the 360 and the device is showing under my device table. At first I wasn't able to ping any network devices but after creating an ICMPv4 Firewall rule it worked fine. I've confirmed the XBox IP Address through Network Map, the Device Table on the modem and through Network Settings on the XBox. I've diabled my modem firewall as well as Windows Firewall, completely and I still can't ping my XBox or set it up as an Extender.

I have the XBox connected wirelessly using WPA2-Personal and it's operating in 802.11g/n mode. I'm just kind of lost as where to go from here.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I have the XBox connected wirelessly using WPA2-Personal and it's operating in 802.11g/n mode. I'm just kind of lost as where to go from here.


 is this the only wireless device - sometimes on a router they have an option to isolate the wireless from the LAN connections 

is the xbox working on the internet at all ?

i tried to find a user manual - but could not find that model
Home Routers | ZyXEL
also a google search for the model only found this thread 

can you confirm the model number


----------



## kingtomato117 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply etaf. I have my iPhone and my brothers Android on wireless and I'm able to ping those devices just fine from my desktop. The Xbox does go online and we've been playing on Live, able to access netflix and Hulu apps just fine. My NAT is showing open on the Xbox and everything worked from the start, didn't have to configure anything for it to work.

My ISP, CenturyLink sent me the modem and the user manual that I found is here, looking back at my first thread I put an H in there instead of a K. - PK5001Z | ZyXEL | Modems


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Is UPNP enabled on the new Zyxel router as well as the xbox?


----------



## kingtomato117 (Mar 2, 2013)

UPnP is enabled on the the new router and I didn't think you had to enable it on the Xbox itself but it is enabled for the device and the IP.

UPnP NAT-T List 
Device IP Address Port Range Protocol







Xbox 360 192.168.0.234 36320 udp 







Xbox 360 192.168.0.234 3074 udp


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

is the service Upnp device host running on the desktop
also what are you sharing 
Windows Media Player 
check the service
Windows Media Player Network Sharing service is running

and is SSID Discovery enabled

what the 
ip address of the desktop
ip addres of the xbox


----------



## kingtomato117 (Mar 2, 2013)

UPnP Device host is running, it was set to manual but I changed it to Automatic.
I'm doing my sharing through Windows media Center. The Windows media Player Sharing Service is running and set to Auto as well.

SSID Discovery is enabled

Desktop IP: 192.168.0.251
Xbox IP: 192.168.0.234

I've also enabled Inbound and Outbound firewall rules like the Media Center Extenders - Media Streaming and it's had no affect.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do you have another PC ?
or anything else that can stream and does that pickup the desktop media service ~?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Netbios over TCPIP should be enabled on desktop as well.

Not being able to ping the xbox would suggest a firewall may be blocking from the desktop what internet(anti-virus and firewall) securtiy software are you using on the desktop?


----------



## kingtomato117 (Mar 2, 2013)

etaf - I don't have another computer to try with. It was working fine though before I swapped the router out. The old router was a Westell 7500. The weird thing is I can ping other devices from the router using the ping test utility in the admin page. All the devices ping through there except the xbox, just like when I try to ping from the desktop.

TheCyberMan - Nothing at all changed except the new router. As for firewall and av on the desktop, I'm using Windows Firewall which I disabled and it didnt help anything and I'm using Microsoft Security Essentials. NetBIOS over TCP is also enabled


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you post a screenshot of the network status and connections list from the xbox so we can see the settings this is similar to an *ipconfig /all *from a computer.

I take it your xbox has internet connectivity when connected to the router?


----------



## kingtomato117 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes, the Xbox has connectivity and I'm able to play on Live and use Netflix and Hulu just fine.

The image is attached, it wouldn't let me go to additional settings though.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the output i notice your your wireless network mode is set to 802.11n not 802.11g/n does your desktop use 802.11g and not n?


----------



## kingtomato117 (Mar 2, 2013)

My desktop is wired. I have the router in 802.11g/n mode but don't devices negotiate on what mode it uses based on the adapters capabilities and so that's why it's showing 802.11n on the Xbox since the built-in adapter is 802.11n capable?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

For your desktop it does not apply as it is wired but it may affect wireless devices if they only support use on 802.11g. With the xbox set to N only it does not accept connections using 802.11g. You stated xbox was using 802.11g/n mode in your OP

Was assuming your desktop is using wireless as you have not stated otherwise.

Now you have a Zyxel router do you still use the linksys router as well?


----------



## kingtomato117 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry for the confusion, my desktop is the only device that is wired. My Xbox and two phones are wireless. The phones, I can ping normal from my desktop, the Xbox, I can't ping. My router is setup for wireless using the 802.11g/n mode. My iPhone operates on 802.11n mode too and again, I can ping it just fine.

Right now I only have the Zyxel in place and no other router. However, I had the Westell 7500 setup with it and then I began having VPN issues with work so I bridged the 7500 and setup PPPoE on my Linksys and the xbox worked fine and was able to communicate with my desktop, both through the 7500 and the Linksys.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

So if you ping the xboxe's ip address from the desktop is it successful please post the results of a ping from the desktop to the xbox.


----------



## kingtomato117 (Mar 2, 2013)

No, thats the whole problem. Let me try this again, sorry if I have been confusing. I used to have my desktop setup with Windows Media Center so I could stream movies from my desktop to my Xbox. After I swapped my router to the new Zyxel router all that stopped. I can't ping the Xbox, which is wireless, from my desktop and I can't ping my Xbox from the router using the configuration page.

However, I can ping my wireless phones from my desktop and from the router configuration page. I have all firewalls on both the router and the desktop disabled, no av that could be conflicting. So aside from the Windows Media streaming issue, I need to be able to at least ping the device and I can't.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

That would point to a setting on the router then as the culprit.

The xbox is connected wirelessly so it is not connected using a guest wireless network or on the 5Ghz band rather than 2.4 Ghz band.

I assume all wireless devices are connecting to the same router SSID is that correct?


----------



## kingtomato117 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yea, I figured it was something on the router considering that was the only thing that changed in my configuration. I'm trying to find out what setting could be causing it though. Yes, all wireless devices are joined on the same SSID.

The Xbox isn't connected to a guest network, I have it disabled. I'm assuming it's on the 2.4GHz band but I'm not finding anywhere in the wireless settings to change/verify that. I was hoping I wouldnt have to call CenturyLink but I may have to lol.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

If you have your isp details to hand you could try a hard reset of the router and re-configure from scratch your internet settings and wireless settings.


----------



## kingtomato117 (Mar 2, 2013)

Well called CenturyLink, they weren't any help lol. Anyone else have any ideas?-


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

How about reset of router as advised unless you have another idea it cannot harm.


----------



## kingtomato117 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks TheCyberMan, I was wanting to do that as a last ditch effort but I went ahead and done it and it's safe to say I'm really confused. After the initial configuration and just setting up my PPPoE connection and Wireless settings, the Xbox was pingable from both my desktop and from the Routers utility page.

I thought oh good, lets setup Media Center. So I did that, added my libraries and about half way through it stopped pinging from the continuous ping I had going in CMD Prompt. 

So now I can't ping it from my desktop again or my router utility page but heres where I'm lost. My Xbox is still able to connect to my desktop libraries and plays music and movies just fine so I have no clue whats going on but it's working. I'm going to go through tomorrow and setup my port forwarding for my work VPN and hopefully that doesn't screw anything up. 

Thank you for all the help.


----------



## kingtomato117 (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks like I got my hopes up to soon. A few minutes after I posted I'm right back where I started. I've decided to screw it and I'm going to bridge this Zyxel and go back to using the Linksys.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

sounds like a problem with that router , i know on a couple of routers the firmware is buggy for using streaming between wireless and LAN - the huawei with talktalk firmware had this issue - not sure if fixed as I did the same as you and just connected a linksys to the router (did not bridge) and used that for the media streaming and planned to also have the 5Ghz signal used - but my linksys did not dual broadcast
anyway just an aside


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Agree does seem to be a problem with the router as it should be working the ping disconnect is unuasl you may try a firmware update from the link below:
Upgrade Firmware | PK5001Z | ZyXEL | Modems

Before doing the firmware update please do not use a wireless connection to update the firmware. Connect an ethernet cable from one of the router's Lan ports and the other end to your computer's ethernet port. Also do not interrupt the update while it is in progress it can brick the router the same as doing it wirelessly.

Follow the instructions in the link. If things are still the same i would contact Century Link and request a new modem/router.

Using the Linksys will be a workaround for you.

Apparently there are bugs in the router which are known and a firmware update may resolve those which Century Link are aware of.


----------

